# Philippines Travel Advice - UK Government



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

This just in from the UK Government re Philippines Travel Advice.

_'4:39pm, 31 July 2018: Latest update: Terrorism section – factual update; a vehicle based IED exploded at a checkpoint in Lamitan City on the island of Basilan in Western Mindanao on 31 July 2018 causing a number of fatalities.'_

Purely for information.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Latest update from UK Government re Philippines Travel Advice*

_'3:03pm, 13 August 2018: Latest update: Terrorism section (Kidnapping) – addition of information; the local authorities in Palawan have recently warned the public of a heightened risk from kidnapping; if in the area, you should follow the advice of local security and remain vigilant at all times.'
_
As always, purely for info.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The Canadian government emailed me a similar warning.
_
Dear Canadians, 

You are receiving this email because you are registered with the Government of Canada's Registration of Canadians Abroad service. Please share the following important information with other Canadian nationals in your area.

The Travel Advice and Advisory for the Philippines has recently been updated. Authorities in Palawan are advising the public of a credible kidnapping threat on the island. Foreigners may be targeted. If you are on the island:

•be vigilant at all times
•take extra security precautions
•speak to staff at your hotel about the security measures in place 
•follow the advice of local authorities 
•monitor local news reports_


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'Latest update: Typhoon Yutu (local name Rosita) is expected to make landfall in northern and central Luzon on 30 October; flooding and landslides are expected; you should monitor weather and travel updates, and follow the advice of local authorities.

Summary of additional information on travel during All Saint’s Day and All Soul’s Day, which will be observed on 1 and 2 November in the Philippines. Many people travel to their home provinces to visit family graves. Transport hubs and ports, including airports, will be very busy during this period. You should allow extra time if you are planning to travel during this busy time, or across the weekend.' _ 

Purely for info.


----------



## Slaleh Raiyshi (Oct 30, 2018)

Terrorism is a worldwide issue. No one can guarantee you are safe in your own back garden at home. Be careful everywhere, avoid known high risk areas.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Slaleh Raiyshi said:


> Terrorism is a worldwide issue. No one can guarantee you are safe in your own back garden at home. Be careful everywhere, avoid known high risk areas.


I don’t quite get where you’re coming from with this statement. I think we all know that terrorism is a worldwide issue and none of my posts have indicated otherwise. However, I feel perfectly safe in my own back garden thanks very much and choose to live my life without fear of terrorism 24/7.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Latest update from UK Government re Philippines Travel Advice*

1:40pm, 31 December 2018: Latest update: Terrorism section – addition of factual information; on 31 December 2018 an IED exploded at the entrance to the South Seas shopping mall in Cotabato City; another IED was found at the same shopping mall with authorities carrying out a controlled explosion.

Purely for members info.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'16 January 2019: Latest update: Summary – addition of information; national and local elections will be held across the Philippines on 13 May 2019; the official election period runs from 13 January to 12 June; the Philippines Bureau of Immigration have specifically warned foreign nationals against participating in any protests and political rallies; you should avoid any demonstrations and follow the advice of local authorities.' _

Purely for members info.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Protesting*



pagbati said:


> _'16 January 2019: Latest update: Summary – addition of information; national and local elections will be held across the Philippines on 13 May 2019; the official election period runs from 13 January to 12 June; the Philippines Bureau of Immigration have specifically warned foreign nationals against participating in any protests and political rallies; you should avoid any demonstrations and follow the advice of local authorities.' _
> 
> Purely for members info.


Good advice and if caught protesting you will be locked up, or come up with hefty bail money, blacklisted and then deported and good luck getting that all straightened out it will cost you dearly not only monetarily but also with several apology letters.

The only violence I've experienced in these elections is ear damage from the loudspeakers and annoying people coming around our home but for sure many murders due to political ambitions.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Good advice and if caught protesting .......


Always best plan is to stay out of local politics when in a foreign country. If a local brings it up, quickly change the topic of the conservation.

Just don't change it to religion, that is just about as dangerous.

You can ask straight factual questions, which party is on the left and which is on the right? What are the main planks of their platform etc. but never show support for one side or the other, even if the local agrees with your point of view because other locals may overhear and disagree with you.

My stock answer is that is a local matter for locals to decide.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

South West Mindanao is kinda iffy I wouldn't even think to go there. But in other areas best to stay closer to even smaller town than way out in Providence NPA lucks about. If you have significant other then their relatives know where not to venture.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

About 2 or3 months ago, my Asawa went to Cotabato with a group for a church function which lasted for 3 days. She wanted me to come along, but I told her the whole group would be safer there if I was not present. She agreed with this reasoning and they had no problems during their time there. I see no reason in the world to put myself or a group of people at risk just because of my presence.

Fred


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Being kidnapped for ransom and having loved ones hurt trying to protect me from being kidnapped is something to avoid.
Foreigners stand out here, but that area hole province might know your there.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'8:09am, 27 January 2019: Summary: On 27 January 2019, at least 27 people were killed and many more injured as a result of bomb attacks at a Roman Catholic cathedral on Jolo Island in Sulu Province.' _

For members info only.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'7 February 2019: Latest update: change to advice against travel; the FCO no longer advise against all but essential travel to South Cebu'
_
Purely for info.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'8 February 2019: Latest update: Terrorism section (Kidnapping) – *removal* of information on Palawan'_

Purely for info.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'5:00pm, 31 May 2019: Latest update: Terrorism section (Kidnapping) – factual update; a Dutch national was killed on 31 May 2019'
_
This alert is a little scant on detail so I dare say we can expect more info to follow.

For member's info only.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pagbati said:


> _'5:00pm, 31 May 2019: Latest update: Terrorism section (Kidnapping) – factual update; a Dutch national was killed on 31 May 2019'
> _
> This alert is a little scant on detail so I dare say we can expect more info to follow.
> 
> For member's info only.


He was shot and killed whilst trying to escape, during a gun battle with government troops.

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/11255...J1vMruC3DAK5LV1NBgMlsG4WCq1__RTCm3ylYbQt3Uia8


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'5 August 2019 - Summary and local travel (sea travel) updated – you should avoid travel on ferries and passenger boats if possible.

On 3 August 2019 three ferry boats capsized in the Iloilo-Guimaras straits, with at least 30 lives lost. Avoid travel on ferries and passenger boats if possible, particularly in the rainy season (June-December). They are often overloaded, may lack necessary lifesaving equipment or be inadequately maintained and have incomplete passenger manifests. Storms can develop quickly and maritime rescue services in the Philippines may be limited.'_

Purely for members info.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

pagbati said:


> _'5 August 2019 - Summary and local travel (sea travel) updated – you should avoid travel on ferries and passenger boats if possible.
> 
> On 3 August 2019 three ferry boats capsized in the Iloilo-Guimaras straits, with at least 30 lives lost. Avoid travel on ferries and passenger boats if possible, particularly in the rainy season (June-December). They are often overloaded, may lack necessary lifesaving equipment or be inadequately maintained and have incomplete passenger manifests. Storms can develop quickly and maritime rescue services in the Philippines may be limited.'_
> 
> Purely for members info.


On August 3rd I travelled from Batangas to Calapan.
Many of the smaller ferries had been cancelled that day (OceanJet and SuperCat), but the larger ROROs were still operating.
The same when we returned on Tuesday.

Maybe that particular route is better regulated than some others, but I've always felt safe and confident that the companies running them do a good job.

They are never overloaded, every passenger has an assigned seat.
There is always a life jacket under the seat.
We always add our name to the passenger manifest.
I can't comment as to the "inadequately maintained", but I've never heard of a breakdown on that route.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'12:27pm, 23 September 2019 - This advice has been reviewed in full and reissued with amendments throughout. There has been no change to our advice against travel. The FCO continues to advise against all travel to western and central Mindanao and the Sulu archipelago. The FCO continues to advise against all but essential travel to the remainder of Mindanao (excluding Camiguin, Dinagat and Siargao Islands')._

Purely for members info.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I can't imagine any foreigner going to the Basilan area. Also jolo area is dangerous. Any foreigner is asking to get hurt or killed to go any where close to those areas. Riding a bus there is just plain crazy.

i have lived in other parts of Mindano and it is very nice.

art


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

_'The lake Taal volcano 60km south of Manila is experiencing a level four eruption; Philippines’ authorities are currently recommending evacuation of an area within 14km radius of the Taal main crater; flights in and out of Manila international airport are subject to disruption; you should consult your carrier.'
_
For members info.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have lived in the Davao city area and had no problems. Just use common sense. Don't go down back streets and don't travel around at night alone.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> _'The lake Taal volcano 60km south of Manila is experiencing a level four eruption; Philippines’ authorities are currently recommending evacuation of an area within 14km radius of the Taal main crater; flights in and out of Manila international airport are subject to disruption; you should consult your carrier.'
> _
> For members info.


Benjie landed in Manila @ 5pm local time yesterday, the captain advised the passengers of a photo opportunity of Taal erupting and If I'm clever enough will post one of the pics he sent me. Told me when he woke this morning there was pumice and ash on the balcony at the Midas hotel in Pasay.
Just off the phone to Ben and apparently many flights are being redirected to Clark from 6 pm onwards last night so he just made it into Manila.
I have walked up to the top of the crater 8 years ago, just smoke and mirrors, very glad I was not there when this happened.

Unfortunately I am not clever enough to get the pic from iMessage onto here, will ask the boss to convert it to something I can deal with. hope to follow up.
Hope no lives have been lost.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

